# IBO National Triple Crown and Worlds



## archery_girl09 (Jul 15, 2006)

Anyone here shooting the IBO National Triple Crown or Worlds? If so what class are you in? I'm shooting the Triple Crown and Worlds and I will be competing in the Female Youth class.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

archery_girl09 said:


> Anyone here shooting the IBO National Triple Crown or Worlds? If so what class are you in? I'm shooting the Triple Crown and Worlds and I will be competing in the Female Youth class.


Yep, ill be there!
Ill be shoot YF (youth fingers)
or possibly YMR 15-17, im just not sure yet..


Are you going to shoot the indoor worlds?


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

Yes I will be there. I will be shooting Youth Male Freestyle.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

I will be be at all of them shooting ymr-13-14.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i`ll be there 
i havent been to an archery shoot in so long i forget my class lol :tongue:


----------



## oldglory42 (Dec 10, 2007)

*triple crowns and world*

ill be thier i cant wait ill be shooting in the ymr 15-17


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i might dont no yet.


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*ibo*

yep....i will be definately be at all of them......ymr15-17


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

We should all get our AT names sewn on our shooter shirts.

Ive saw alot of people do it...


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i dont know if i am going or not i think i will


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i wouldn't be there but where is it, maybe with i get better


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i dont know where they triple classic is but one is in georgia wright now


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

bump this up.

Shoots are coming up, hope to see all you guys there!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

ttt


First National Triple crown shoot is May 16th- may 18th.

who alls going!?


----------

